# Grip change



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Cmat1120 said:


> I was just wondering if someone could explain the reason behind my experience. Today I took the rubberized grip off of my bear escape and just used the thin metal grip of the riser. I immediately solved a right tear I was having trouble getting rid of beforehand. I didn't change how I held the bow at all(just the part of my hand under my thumb touching the belly of the grip and fingers loose touching index and thumb). Now I'm shooting much much better both through paper as well as my groupings.


Flat face of the grip, and the 90 degree corners of the riser, give you landmarks you can feel on your bow hand. The rubberized grip is not the same shape as the machined riser. Don't THINK and enjoy the better shooting.


----------



## imhunting2 (Mar 10, 2015)

You were torquing the bow with the grip installed. Now you aren't!! Enjoy!!


----------



## funflysteve (Dec 9, 2015)

Gotta love it when a plan comes together. Luck or not


----------



## Cmat1120 (Oct 22, 2019)

haha I am enjoying it free upgrades are the best upgrades. I'm just curious why they would even put a grip on if it makes it that much easier to torque it. I was also just curious if it was the grippiness or the shape that makes it easier to torque. Obviously the bow does feel nicer in hand with the grip so maybe it's just there to feel good for potential buyers more than anything else. Looking at the higher end bows they all seem to have no grip or a very very thin grip compared to what came on this one.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Cmat1120 said:


> haha I am enjoying it free upgrades are the best upgrades. I'm just curious why they would even put a grip on if it makes it that much easier to torque it. I was also just curious if it was the grippiness or the shape that makes it easier to torque. Obviously the bow does feel nicer in hand with the grip so maybe it's just there to feel good for potential buyers more than anything else. Looking at the higher end bows they all seem to have no grip or a very very thin grip compared to what came on this one.


The grip on the Escape is VERY poorly designed. It's everything that a grip should not be. It's wide, round, has a bulge right where it should be flat and forces either a high wrist or a very uncomfortable low wrist angle. It's just awful really.


----------



## Cmat1120 (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks for that explanation. I'm glad its removable then. I never would've known it was the source of my frustration otherwise. I went from about a 2" right tear to bullet holes after taking it off. I might even be able to balance out my yoke a bit(its totally twisted on one side and not at all on the other).


----------

